# Great-crested Grebes (Australia)



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 9, 2019)

Here's one from my recent trip to Australia. These birds are so elegant and stunning to watch as they perform their courtship rituals. What a treat to have been able to observe this on such a beautiful morning.







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/2000 sec
Aperture: 7.1
ISO: 320
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2019)

Beautiful. Great shot, Glenn.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 9, 2019)

Great image


----------

